# Devil May Cry SE For PC



## supersaiyan (Aug 16, 2006)

i was eagerly waiting for dmc3 to come on pc and now it has. techtree even has a review. can anyone tell me who is distributing the game in india in paticular delhi?


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 19, 2006)

find and download a demo.......


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2006)

hbk549 said:
			
		

> find and download a demo.......



there is no demo dude..i think this is first devil may cry version for PC.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 19, 2006)

devil may cry3, hmm..................hope it will a gud alternative to the POP series. 

@tech_mastermind
i think dmc2 was on pc..................not sure though


----------



## UNREAL (Aug 19, 2006)

Well one thongs for sure ! the simply Suck ! for those who have played DMC   on the PS2 will really Find it very hard to play the Game using a Keyboard !


----------



## Stalker (Aug 19, 2006)

UNREAL said:
			
		

> Well one thongs for sure ! the simply Suck ! for those who have played DMC   on the PS2 will really Find it very hard to play the Game using a Keyboard !



maybe , maybe not..............the POP series was playable on the PC, but definitely rocked on a PS2


----------



## UNREAL (Aug 19, 2006)

Naah man Thats not the case with DMC on PC ! I have personally played the game both on a PS2 and the PC ! and believe me u will prolly pulling those Combo's !


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 20, 2006)

i am asking the name of the company which is distributing dmc3 in india!


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 20, 2006)

DMC3 SE is yet to be released. According to GameSpot the release date is 1st Sep 2006.

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/devilmaycry3specialedition/index.html


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2006)

The release date on gamespot is the US release date , if u search for UK release date the date has passed ,and the game has been in released there . 

If you go to ubi.com the publisher of this game for PC the date is all wrong on their site , even Resident Evil 4 date for PC is wrong on the official ubi site .


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 21, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> DMC3 SE is yet to be released. According to GameSpot the release date is 1st Sep 2006.
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/devilmaycry3specialedition/index.html


dude techtree has a review that means it has been released in india!!


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 22, 2006)

man it is realeased i have also got a copy of it man and it rocks..
for Demo (Onimusha3,Residental evil4,Devilmaycry3)demo are available but in japan Language...


----------



## darth_gamer (Aug 22, 2006)

Resident evil 4 demo is available ,AWSOME. that's some news


----------



## hash!! (Sep 20, 2006)

i love this game!!!
its just amazing... tho i felt i could've had a lot more fun if i had a gamepad or whteva it was that it really required for those cool combos...
gameplay is awesome, the weapons r tooo cool, and the eye candy is amazing...
nice nice nice!


----------



## runeet (Sep 21, 2006)

hey can u play the game using a gamepad


----------



## hash!! (Sep 22, 2006)

i guess its supposed to be played wid a gamepad... for best reults wid combos n all... but i managed to finish it wid the keyboard...
i guess u can cook up more combos and actions with a gamepad...


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw DMC3 in market for 1200 bucks and bought it.
Itz pretty kewl. If u are into hack n slash u will surely like it


----------



## hash!! (Sep 27, 2006)

wont really agree wid the hack n slash thing...
its pretty much interesting... got kinda tough here n there... but yea... some part of that is true...


----------



## runeet (Oct 4, 2006)

is the game playable with a gamepad
__________
hey has resident evil 4 demo been released coz I am saving money for the game big time


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2006)

pls post some screenshots ....I am going crazy waiting to get my hands on it


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 23, 2006)

I played the game on my PS2 and it was mindblasting. I especially enjoyed stuffing the demons full of lead from Ebony and Ivory and sticking the Rebellion deep down their guts. The boss battles are the best part of the game and the button mashing action will make sure you have sore thumbs. I finished the game a long time ago but still go back sometimes to get my fill of some demon slaying.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2006)

hey guys ....I have played prince of persia and the mother of all combo games ...street fighter on the pc without a game pad ....so devil may cry is worth getting ...right
__________
2 questions before I buy

1. how big is the game (1,2,3 cds)
2. Is there by any chance any objectionable content in the game ....nudity etc? if so then will look for another game


----------



## hash!! (Nov 26, 2006)

i posted some crappy screens on the othr dmc3se post.... they aint that good tho... newayz... the game's nice... havent played a lotta POP... so cant say if i can compare em... but yea... no nudity, but the usual gore, violence, and ghosts/devil butt kicking, hell, if u can play ut2k4, u can play this.... and i got a dvd for the game... so i guess it shld be arnd 2-3gbs...
gameplay's nice, tho it might be a lot better wid a gamepad.... its gonna take a day or two to get accustomed wid the keyboard settings and the menu.... they're weird...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks hash....good load off my mind ..now I can play the game at home . I checked out the trailers and stuff on the net the game action is awesome ...no wonder its so hard to control


----------



## hash!! (Nov 27, 2006)

its a killer game man... tellin ya... and ure gonna see...
u might get irritated at first cuz the controls r all weird and non-conventional, but once u get accustomed, u know that ure hooked and ure addicted...  
happy devil thrashing...


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 28, 2006)

So vers da download link 4 dis demo ?????????????????????


----------



## hash!! (Nov 30, 2006)

hmmm.... dunno abt the demo... try gamespot... or prolly google for it...
cant really say if its available...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 1, 2006)

yup I also heard that the demo of this and other games like resident evil are available , but can't seem to find them. BY the way youtube has a collection of all the vids of devil may cry ...right from the starting graphics to each of the level endings.


----------



## assasin (Dec 2, 2006)

Guys i've d full version of DMC3 (pc ver) and i've played all 3 versions of PoP,and believe me DMC3 sux realtime.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 2, 2006)

gosh I hope not ....I am too keyed up about it ....


----------



## dongkoy (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello, can anyone please help me.?  i have installed DMC3 SE PC but when i play the game all i see are red eyes and power up items. i cant see the player or the monsters, just red eyes and some hitting and shooting effects. am using mx440 128mb 32bit video card. hope anyone could give me a clue to what i could do. ive already updated my driver and all but still...   thank you


----------



## hash!! (Dec 6, 2006)

try goin to the visual settings, increase/decrease the res accordingly...
and theres a brightness slider too i guess, slide it up...
i guess it is ur config brightness thats screwed up....
and if ur agp config utility has a full screen 3d settings pages, go there, increase the gamma/brightness.... might just work...
if not, i guess its new agp time...


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 6, 2006)

^^
Thank god i play all my games on my PS2 instead of pc. Otherwise even i had to face such stupid problems. I played DMC3:SE on my PS2 and as usual it ran without a glitch. The controls are also friendlier on the PS2.


----------



## assasin (Dec 6, 2006)

@dongkoy DMC3 SE PC wont run on ur MX440,its time 2 get urself a new gfx crd.


----------



## dongkoy (Dec 6, 2006)

i guess the only solution is a new video card then,, thanks anyways.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 10, 2006)

Just went through the collection of DMC3 vids at youtube ....gosh they have posted each vid from the start of the game to the game ending..
so anyone wanting to check out the game play before buying can go there


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 10, 2006)

Well u may be jealus of me as I ahve already got my hand s on it!
It didn't work on my PC. So I played it on my friends PC!
THE GAME IS GREAT AWESOME INSANE .............
But just one problem  is that




THE keYs ConfIgURAtioN!!!!!!!!
It CAN BE changed through notepad editing but not inside the game!

I will post the guide to editing only on request! Till then BYE!
__________
Here's the link set!
*www.devilmaycry.org/devil-may-cry-3/special-edition/
*www.ubi.com/UK/Games/Info.aspx?pId=4461
__________


			
				assasin said:
			
		

> @dongkoy DMC3 SE PC wont run on ur MX440,its time 2 get urself a new gfx crd.



HE's TRUE and thats my prob tooo!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 13, 2006)

bhai ....please give that config file .......or an idea on how to do the settings of the controls


----------



## hash!! (Dec 13, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> bhai ....please give that config file .......or an idea on how to do the settings of the controls


 
well, if u can get used to the default key config, its easy... i did it like that...
i'l write down what i remember...
W,S,A,D = basic movement keys
I=to use the revolver/shotgun/firing weapons
J=basic action of the swords and other slashing weapons
K=Jump, press twice near walls to bounce off walls, and press twice to double jump, after buying the air skill...
L=special action, depends on what skill u've chosen, for eg, swordmaster/trickster/royal-guard/etc....
Q=switch firing weapon (if u have unlocked/gained new weapons)
E=switch slashing weapons ( '' )
N=engage devil mode(once u gain the skills/orbs to become a devil...)
if u wanna exit the game, press Alt+F4... thats the default way to exit...
use J to enter a menu, sub-option, L to exit that menu/sub-level....
thats about it i guess... i'l check again and see if theres more... and i pretty much guess these r the default key settings...
hope it helps...
cheers...


----------



## charlie_smarty (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm playing Devil May Cry SE on my PC. The game's good but no way close to the POP series.. And those fools don't even know the basics that when creating a game for the PC, the game interface should not show a PS2 console !! The default controls are really bad for playing with keyboard, and the mouse has no role in the game..


----------



## runeet (Dec 14, 2006)

hey upendra can u plz post the guide


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 15, 2006)

oh gosh now I am confused....is devil may cry 3 better than prince of persia ...if yes than how and if not then where does it lack....

oh yeah still waiting for that guide....


----------



## hash!! (Dec 15, 2006)

wow... is it that difficult????
dude... i finished the game on that key config i posted... its the easiest ever... just tht ure gonna have a massive hangover of the same key config when u bounce back to ur regular fps or drivin games... :S
it is kinda easy to get used to the default...
hmmm... whteva...


----------



## bkpeerless (Dec 15, 2006)

any other game fast and furious like devil may cry 3 for pc.
dont mention pop or blood rayn as i have played all of them...


----------



## hash!! (Dec 15, 2006)

pretty much hated blood rayne... it wuz pretty ugly...
theres some weird game called onimusha-3 or sumthn... pretty much like dmc3se.... dunno how good it is....


----------

